# Commercial Rates In North-East Needed...



## Electrical393 (Oct 26, 2015)

*  Commercial Rates In North-East Needed...  *


 Hello! I am in a family business with over 50 years experience in major commercial arena. I am tasked with researching if we are under charging our rate of 75hr and 95hr (electrician and supervisor, respectively) on our billings. Can anyone chime in here as to if we should be charging more for our electricians as the boss thinks 75/hr is too low.... 
Thank you!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Your whole premise is wrong. Your talking going rates and not basing your rates on your actual costs to be in business. Go to the search bar above and type in Cost Calculator and find out your overhead first. Then add for your preferred profit margin and taxes. That will be the only good way to tell if your hourly numbers are too low or not. (by the way, they are too low........)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Electrical393 said:


> *  Commercial Rates In North-East Needed...  *
> 
> 
> Hello! I am in a family business with over 50 years experience in major commercial arena. I am tasked with researching if we are under charging our rate of 75hr and 95hr (electrician and supervisor, respectively) on our billings. Can anyone chime in here as to if we should be charging more for our electricians as the boss thinks 75/hr is too low....
> Thank you!


Here's a serious question I will ask you, and you can ask your boss: How in the world can a bunch of other electricians on the internet, from all over the place, say if you are charging enough simply based on the question _"Am I charging enough"_???

See what I am getting at? There is NO WAY anyone else can know if what you charge is enough. Only you can know that based on your over head and cost of doing business. Knowing the going rate in your area will tell you if you are in the same ball park as others, but NOT if you are charging enough or not.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

While I agree with you guys my boss does adjust his billing rate to some small degree based on the local market average, to be on the lighter side of it. Canuckistans a small market though so maybe it's just us.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Residential?
Industrial?
Union?
Open shop?

Do you have a truck, tool, minimum charge?

Service do you send a two man crew Mech and Appr?

Do you have specialist? Fire Alarm, Control, VFD, PLC?????

In the city, burbs or country?

NYC or upstate?


----------



## mrsysko (Jan 6, 2016)

Im looking to see what is being used to determine an adjusted labor rate or labor units .
for things like confined spaces and occupied areas ect.any thoughts


----------

